# Laundry Egg



## Mrs.Monnock (Feb 26, 2018)

Has anyone used a Laundry Egg? I read some info online, researched as much as I could then I bought one. Well it was back ordered and took a long time to get here. I finally received it last night and I haven't used it yet, I am a little scared to get my hopes up. What if it doesn't work as promised. I do run a little blog, I have a whopping 41 followers so not a lot of people to ask over there. Although I did talk about it, it's what you do when you have a blog.
https://ouroffgridjourney.wordpress.com/2018/02/02/an-egg-in-your-laundry/
I was hoping someone here may have used this before and have some tips, or some advice about using it. I will use it tonight and get those clothes on the line tomorrow morning to dry so I will be able to make my first report on how I liked it.


----------



## autumnsrain (Feb 2, 2018)

Hum. That looks really interesting! I wonder how it would hold up to farm clothes? We’ve always got dirt and mud and poop caked onto our clothes it seems! 
Definitely let us know how you like it!!


----------



## Mrs.Monnock (Feb 26, 2018)

Well I tried it out... Here were the results of my first washing. https://ouroffgridjourney.wordpress.com/2018/03/14/laundry-time/


----------



## Mrs.Monnock (Feb 26, 2018)

autumnsrain said:


> Hum. That looks really interesting! I wonder how it would hold up to farm clothes? We’ve always got dirt and mud and poop caked onto our clothes it seems!
> Definitely let us know how you like it!!


I think for mud and poop you would still have to rinse off the solids and even pretreat with something. I like this bar soap that my friend told me about. That is what I always did with my cloth diapers when there was solids I would rinse it off ASAP to keep from staining and to make sure it got washed out. We shall see as we move into spring there will be more mud on the clothes


----------

